# IDing a frogbit hitch hiker



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi,

This plant came to me in a bag full of frogbit and duckweed as a tiny clipping. It grows very fast and the leaves span a diameter of about 10 cm. From something the seller said I think "bamboo" might be part of its common name, but I'm not sure. It's definitely not real bamboo. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

No idea without pictures.


----------



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Ha, thanks for the heads up. I had forgotten to add the attachment.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Could be guppy grass, _Najas guadalupensis_.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

There's a bamboo looking plant that's wild/invasive to the US, South called Murdannia keisak.


----------



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks for the help, Michael and mistergreen!



mistergreen said:


> There's a bamboo looking plant that's wild/invasive to the US, South called Murdannia keisak.


I like the look of that, the super straight stems are cool, but mine is not straight like that. I also don't think it's guppy grass, which seems to have leaves that grow in pairs. My plant's leaves grow out of the stem one at a time. Maybe this is an obscure plant and I'll never know. If anyone else has any guesses they'd be appreciated &#128578;


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Huh. Not sure. Any more photos? Size? Definitely not keisak.


----------



## shaunwinterton (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have any more photos? That apparent mid vein is a little odd. Was thinking Heteranthera zosteraefolia, but I'd like to see a different angle.

hmmm...


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

How about one of the narrow-leaf Potamogeton sp, like P. diversifolius, P. foliosus, etc?


----------

